# [HOWTO] Personnaliser XDM.

## DaiKo

Voila un autre tutoriel de ma création (toujours un mixe entre une traduction et une centralisation de divers autres HowTo). En ésperant que cela vous soit utils, si vous avez des suggestions/améliorations n'hésitez pas.

http://florestan.bredow.free.fr/index.php?2006/04/16/7--howto-personnalise-xdm

----------

